# My new Puppy DIED after 2 Days! Help!



## JusticeforKaty (May 26, 2012)

Hello,

I purchased a puppy on the evening of 18th May 2012. She was taken to the vets on 21st of May and hospitalized and finally euthanized on 22nd May. It is clear that I was sold a sick puppy and the breeder is denying a refund. In the home where I purchased the puppy there was 16 puppy's in a pen and I was told of a further litter that were not yet old enough to be sold. Bare in mind we took our puppy (we didn't know at the time that this was wrong) at 6 weeks and 4 days old. The breeder is claiming to be a private breeder and not trade/business. We had the puppy in our care for 2 days, we stupidly didn't think we had been sold a sick puppy, trusting the seller that she was healthy but the vet agrees that there is no way we could have caused the neglect in 2 days. She was our princess, please can you help us in any way possible so that we can get our money back and also report this breeder.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear this.  What exactly caused the poor wee pup's death?


----------



## JusticeforKaty (May 26, 2012)

The vet said she either had a virus because she stopped eating and was vomiting which would have been there a while because she was thin and dull condition. Or it was something that she was born with I.e immunity or stomach problem. The fact she just went downhill so rapidly suggests she had been poorly for a while. We though she was just off when we took her home because she was in a strange environment. Can anyone advise me of what to do?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

I hate this when it comes to live animals and referring to them in this manner. 

But the sale of pets are covered by the Sales of Goods Act 1979, along with anything else you buy throughout your life.

This gives you certain rights as the consumer with regards refunds, replacements and repairs. Of course repairs do not apply in your case, and I doubt you would want a replacement from the same breeder.

I would also write to the Kennel Club and inform them of this breeder for flouting their rules on puppies being sold prior to 8 weeks and in ill health.

I would then write to the breeder stating you expect a full refund within 28 days (that gives him/her enough time to respond, though you can give your own time limit). Also state that a failure to respond will be taken as confirmation no offer of assistance is being given by them.

Your best bet is to look into getting legal advice asap. But be prepared that any legal action can drag on and be expensive (unless you win and get your costs back).

With that in mind, the small claims court may be an option if the breeder fails to deliver.

A written statement from your vet stating the puppy died as a result of its welfare/health etc prior to your ownership, will be a valuable piece of evidence in your favour, if you can get one.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I believe puppies are considered 'goods' when it comes to the law so you are probably best contacting your local trading standards.
If possible get an autopsy to confirm cause of death.
And check your local council rules as many council needs breeders to register with them if the have more than a certain number of litters or breeding bitches.
Speak to your local dog warden and RSPCA as there could be animal welfare issues in place.

Sadly it seems you bought froma puppy farmer who is solely interested in profit I doubt they are likely to give you your money back - if there was no contract between you both and he'll probably claim the pup was sold as seen.

I believe to get youe money back you will probably need to take him to small claims court - and even then all the court does is say they should give you your money if they don't it is still very difficult to actually get your money.

I'm so sorry you've had to go through this - may the little one rest in peace.

It may be a case of reporting the so called breeder to as many people as possible, even taking it up with your local press and then searching for a reputable breeder through breed clubs, the KC and Champdogs.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Trading Standards is another good agency to report the breeder to, some areas have dedicated teams you cover the sale/welfare of animals sold.

A bit tricky unless you know the facts about their breeding cycles etc. But given that there is a litter ready and another ready soon I will say it anyway.

If the breeder is churning out lots of litters a year they should be licenced. So that may give you another avenue to explore for lodging a complaint.

ETA: Fleur beat me to it with my extra points.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I didnt think the sale of goods act applied if they arent a registered (with the council) breeder?

I'm sure i've read that on here somewhere.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

You might also point out that as they are not a trade/business, the inland revenue will be very interested to know about their income from the sale of the pups. I'll bet it's not declared, you can use that as a lever. And then report them anyway.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

im so, so sorry about the loss of your poor girl, how awful for you so soon after getting her home, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

To the OP, I am sorry for your loss. 

But why oh why did you actually go ahead and buy a puppy from a set up like this? So many puppies available and the puppy sold so young and not appearing to be in the best of health? There is so much advice available to people buying puppies that I just can't understand how people end up buying a puppy from a set up like this


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> You might also point out that as they are not a trade/business, the inland revenue will be very interested to know about their income from the sale of the pups. I'll bet it's not declared, you can use that as a lever. And then report them anyway.


This is the very best idea. Sale of Goods Act, trading standards should all be informed, but the threat of exposure to the Inland Revenue, might well work in your favour. If you get a refund, be sure to report them anyway for the sake of the animals.

I am so sorry to read about your sad experience. Saying she is not a trade or business is just to cover her a*se against repercussions from the Trading Standards and IR. Ignore that. Anyone selling anything on a regular basis is a business, no matter what they say.

If you do go to the small claims court, you might well be able to claim for vet bills as well, so that is also worth doing.

I can imagine how you feel, and it is awful, and I am sure you are looking for a refund so that you can buy another puppy, from a decent breeder this time.

Always try the Breed clubs for whatever breed you want, and Champdogs have a list of decent breeders. That is where I found my Ferdie and Joshua. Make sure all the health tests are done and they have certificates.

You should be able to see the puppies in the house with their mother. Do not be fooled by being told the mother lives elsewhere or anything like that. These people are devious; you must be very, very careful.

Please keep us updated on the outcome of this, as it will help others perhaps thinking of buying a puppy or having the same problems.


----------



## JusticeforKaty (May 26, 2012)

Thank you for all the advice.

I guess the reason why we bought her is we were stupid and genuinely did not think that anything bad was going to happen, we trusted the seller and you never in your worst dreams imagine that this will happen to you. We didn't do our research on what age to take a puppy, we just thought "the seller knows best."


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Fleur said:


> I believe puppies are considered 'goods' when it comes to the law so you are probably best contacting your local trading standards.
> If possible get an autopsy to confirm cause of death.
> And check your local council rules as many council needs breeders to register with them if the have more than a certain number of litters or breeding bitches.
> Speak to your local dog warden and RSPCA as there could be animal welfare issues in place.
> ...


Should the breeder fail to pay after a court hearing, you would need to attend court a 2nd time. During this you will apply for the money owed (debt) to be become court enforced. The breeder would then be legally enforced to pay you the money awarded in the 1st hearing.

The court will serve the breeder with a CCJ, and may use any of the following to get you your money.


Bailiffs
Attachment of Earnings
3rd party debt order
Charging Order.

This involves more fees for you should you have to apply for it to be enforced.

Also bear in mind that the court may decide that the breeder can not pay in one lump sum so you may have to settle for refund by installments. This can be as low as £1 a month, if that is all the breeder can afford.

Get down your CAB office Monday for advice. If the meantime send e-mails to everyone already mentioned.

I forgot in my earlier reply, do not phone the breeder. Keep all contact from now in writing, and keep your own copies. Should she/he ring you do not be drawn into accepting any offer unless it is followed up in writing.

It may be worth recording any calls if the breeder does ring you. Most mobiles are able to do this function if held close enough to the earpiece. Of course I mean using it to record another phone, not recording itself. Would be hard to hard it by its own earpiece.


----------



## JusticeforKaty (May 26, 2012)

Thank you.

Can anyone show me a link to the Kennel Club where it states puppies must be 8 weeks to leave?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Another agency to be e-mailed.

http://paag.org.uk/


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

JusticeforKaty said:


> Thank you for all the advice.
> 
> I guess the reason why we bought her is we were stupid and genuinely did not think that anything bad was going to happen, we trusted the seller and you never in your worst dreams imagine that this will happen to you. We didn't do our research on what age to take a puppy, we just thought "the seller knows best."


Unfortunately, this happens all too often with new puppy owners. They are so excited at getting a puppy and think that sixteen puppies and another litter due is the norm. It is not. Most decent breeders only breed a couple of litters a year from different bitches; they do not breed with pound signs in mind.

Of course your puppy will cost a lot more, but how much will you save in heartache and vet bills?

You need to look at the breed clubs and find out the exact health test your breed should have. Make sure there are certificates for them. For instance, any large breed should have low hip score certificates for the parents, both of them.

Other tests are specific to the breed, so find out what is needed.


----------



## JusticeforKaty (May 26, 2012)

She was a KC registered Shih Tzu, but we have yet to receive the certificate because it has only been 8 days since we bought her. If anyone has any other people/places that I should be emailing please let me know. I have contacted Trading Standards already whom I shall be telephoning again on Monday. I am frustrated that nothing is open at weekends!!


----------



## Beverage (Mar 22, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Should the breeder fail to pay after a court hearing, you would need to attend court a 2nd time. During this you will apply for the money owed (debt) to be become court enforced. The breeder would then be legally enforced to pay you the money awarded in the 1st hearing.
> 
> The court will serve the breeder with a CCJ, and may use any of the following to get you your money.
> 
> ...


I think you have to tell them you are recording the convo if you are going to use it as evidence in court.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

JusticeforKaty said:


> Thank you for all the advice.
> 
> I guess the reason why we bought her is we were stupid and genuinely did not think that anything bad was going to happen, we trusted the seller and you never in your worst dreams imagine that this will happen to you. We didn't do our research on what age to take a puppy, we just thought "*the seller knows best*."


Sadly they really don't, there are far too many people who put profit over the animal's welfare
I'm so very sorry for the loss of your little puppy


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Ridgielover said:


> To the OP, I am sorry for your loss.
> 
> But why oh why did you actually go ahead and buy a puppy from a set up like this? So many puppies available and the puppy sold so young and not appearing to be in the best of health? There is so much advice available to people buying puppies that I just can't understand how people end up buying a puppy from a set up like this


I have to agree with you, plus I cant understand someone buying a puppy or any animal without doing their homework first..

sorry for your loss, as its is hearbreaking when any animals dies


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Beverage said:


> I think you have to tell them you are recording the convo if you are going to use it as evidence in court.


Under R.I.P.A 2000 you do not have to inform a caller a call is being recorded on a home phoneline.

However it is then up to the judge if it can be used as evidence. Though it does lie on the lower side of it being accepted.

The point behind recording is not to get evidence for court, it is as a record for yourself and to show the breeder you are serious. Hence the providing of copies to the breeder if he/she backs out of a promise.

So in short if the breeder rang and said "I will give you your money back on the 27th", and that date passed without payment. You can then chase it with the breeder that you recorded their promise. This should force the breeder into complying. You can even provide a copy of the recording to show you are serious.

However, as per my earlier post.

*AVOID PHONE CALL CONVERSATIONS WITH THE SELLER. ONLY DEAL IN WRITTEN COMMUNICATION. * 

So easiest thing is:

He/she rings, says they want to make an offer, you say "write to me I do not want to accept/be offered a deal via phone", hang up. Note the time and date called.

Or if you want to speak via phone:

Answer, he/she says they have an offer, go "Wait there while I set my phone to record", "Right just to inform you this call is being recorded", then they have been informed and will happily continue or hang up.

Though again I suggest the above bit bold bit. Do not enter into any form of arrangement over the phone.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Ridgielover said:


> To the OP, I am sorry for your loss.
> 
> But why oh why did you actually go ahead and buy a puppy from a set up like this? So many puppies available and the puppy sold so young and not appearing to be in the best of health? There is so much advice available to people buying puppies that I just can't understand how people end up buying a puppy from a set up like this


Because people do not realise the dangers when buying a puppy for the first time. I've done it myself, I freely admit. I got kennel club list, started phoning round, was pointed to a retriever breeder eventually. I don't remember whether he had any health test certificates, but I wouldn't have noticed anyway. A retriever puppy was what I wanted, and here was a nice looking one readily available.

Yes, I bought him because I liked the look of him. No, I knew sod all about retrievers, just knew they were nice natured (from the ones I had met) and nice looking.

I was lucky, Sammy was a great dog and had no health problems till he was old. I wouldn't do it now, I researched newfies very, very carefully, but it is what happens.

I didn't see the whole litter because he was the only one left, having been returned because the previous buyer had a heart attack a week after getting him. Nowadays, I would know that the fact that the breeder took him back was a sign of a good breeder; I didn't know it then.

The kc breeders list means nothing, as the OP has proved. Being registered means nothing.

I could so easily have got Sammy from a puppy farm back then; I wouldn't have known any better. I know we have the internet now and research is readily available, but people do not always think about looking.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

JusticeforKaty said:


> She was a KC registered Shih Tzu, but we have yet to receive the certificate because it has only been 8 days since we bought her. If anyone has any other people/places that I should be emailing please let me know. I have contacted Trading Standards already whom I shall be telephoning again on Monday. I am frustrated that nothing is open at weekends!!


So sorry to hear that your puppy has died!

Are you sure that she was KC registered? The breeder is supposed to give you KC papers to take home when you purchase your puppy! A lot of people buy what they believe to be a KC reg puppy when the breeder says "you will receive your paperwork in the post" but actually the puppy isn't KC reg at all and they never receive the paperwork, breeders pretend that they are KC reg so that they can sell them for more money.

I was given all paperwork when i picked up all of my dogs.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> So sorry to hear that your puppy has died!
> 
> Are you sure that she was KC registered? The breeder is supposed to give you KC papers to take home when you purchase your puppy! A lot of people buy what they believe to be a KC reg puppy when the breeder says "you will receive your paperwork in the post" but actually the puppy isn't KC reg at all and they never receive the paperwork, breeders pretend that they are KC reg so that they can sell them for more money.
> 
> I was given all paperwork when i picked up all of my dogs.


This is true, although some breeders will send them on, i got to choose alfies kc name and the breeder waits until everyone has chosen and then registers, i have all kc papers for him now but didnt leave with them, i knew this going in and the receipt says kc papers to follow.

I do however think this puppy will not have been registered two days later so she will not have been kc registered when she died, i have no idea if this makes a difference.

If the breeder does kc register her dogs normally then she should still have to answer to some questions, although the kc are pretty much powerless sadly!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss.

There is loads of info for the next time around when selecting a breeder, on here and google. Everyone makes mistakes it's just obviously important you don't make the same mistake more than once and support this kind of person.

All the best, I hope you get it all sorted with the previous scumbag/'breeder'.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

Some things like this do happen.. it may not be the breeders fault. The puppy may of had the virus when it was born and showed no symptoms, the breeder wouldnt of known. Sometimes puppys do get things like this and go downhill for no reason..


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

hayleyth said:


> Some things like this do happen.. it may not be the breeders fault. The puppy may of had the virus when it was born and showed no symptoms, the breeder wouldnt of known. Sometimes puppys do get things like this and go downhill for no reason..


for a puppy to die two days after purchase is quite frankly disgusting and everything points to the breeder being totally at fault. from whats been posted on this thread regarding the breeder is a breeder everyone SHOULD avoid at all costs.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear about your pup.

I really do not think the kennel club can help over the age of the pup though and it is obviously not registered if you did not get the papers at the time.

Have you actually contacted the breeder and had a word with them about it.


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Give your local environmental health dept a call on Monday and explain to them...breeders who have multiple litters are supposed to be registered with them.

I agree totally with other posts that you shouldnt enter into any verbal communications with the breeder, keep it strictly by letter.

Had these pups been seen by a vet at all, did you see any evidence of this. Are you wanting your money back and vet fees ? Before you enter into the small claims court you have to follow certain steps....firstly contact the breeder by letter ( keep a copy yourself and send recorded delivery) and outline what you want and your grounds for this.You must also give a reasonable amount of time for her to reply,most cases 14 working days, also say in this that you will persue the matter through the small claims court. This usually does the trick.If it doesnt then either download the form from the web or visit your local court and get the form there. You will have to show the judge that you nhave taken reasonable steps to try and resolve the matter.

There is breeder 7 miles away from me who sold a pup to a lady,who was very sick and in a terrible state and told her KC papers would be sent on and they havnt arrived. The lady has now served legal papers on this KC accredited breeder.

Best of luck


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

hayleyth said:


> Some things like this do happen.. it may not be the breeders fault. The puppy may of had the virus when it was born and showed no symptoms, the breeder wouldnt of known. Sometimes puppys do get things like this and go downhill for no reason..


What utter rubbish! Sorry, but it seems clear this puppy was ill from the moment it was sold and if the breeder didn't notice, then she is guilty of gross neglect.


----------



## quicksilver (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi

Do you not have 4 weeks insurance from the vet check that they would have given you, had they been kc registered?

To show the difference, we have just got our pup a week fri, we got papers, and weretold the papers from kc would be with us soon, they arrived about 4 days later. We also have 4 weeks insurance incase shes ill or dies. We got a puppy pack with vouchers for free food to send off for to cover a week or so. Lots of things to help us, including the kc club booklets. Did you get any of that in a purple folder? If not then your puppy was not registered and I wouldnt hold your breath for the paperwork to come through. 

If you have it in writing with a receipt that it is registered, then I would advise you to keep hold of that and then you have a case against them. Maybe go and seek some legal advice and go from there.

Im sorry for your experince and loss. 

But I would recommend coming on here for help before getting another. I dont mean to sound blunt, but not even knowing what week the puppies should leave from worries me, what else do you not know or have not researched? That is such a fundamental thing to know. We have been looking for a pup for over a yr, in that time we got books from the library, googled everything and asked on here, no, hounded them on here for advice lol. I still dont know alot but I have got my groundwork done. It helped me what to look for in a breeder and what to avoid. So come on here ask ask and ask some more.

I really hope you get sorted soon and this can all be put behind you. But please do ask on here there is a wealth of knowledge and they will help you find good breeders.

All the best


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> Hi
> 
> But I would recommend coming on here for help before getting another. I dont mean to sound blunt, but not even knowing what week the puppies should leave from worries me, what else do you not know or have not researched? That is such a fundamental thing to know. We have been looking for a pup for over a yr, in that time we got books from the library, googled everything and asked on here, no, hounded them on here for advice lol. I still dont know alot but I have got my groundwork done. It helped me what to look for in a breeder and what to avoid. So come on here ask ask and ask some more.
> 
> All the best


I think that is very unfair. A huge number of pups are sold at 6 weeks and it used to be the norm. I am not saying I agree with it, I think it is too young - but a first time dog owner may well not know this and may trust that the breeder is doing things the right way.
Poorly reared pups are often better taken at 6 weeks anyway to try and give them a better start.

A lot of pups from puppy farms or bad breeders (and probably from good breeders too) can appear to only get ill when they get to their new home. They will be harbouring the virus and the stress of the move tips the balance and the pup becomes ill and dies very quickly. It is still the breeder's responsibility but it is possible that the breeder was not aware of it.


----------



## JusticeforKaty (May 26, 2012)

Thank you to everyone for all the advice.

The story with the KC is this: (someone please tell me if this is correct or not)

She said all puppies were eligible for KC registration and said if we chose a puppy, we could decide on a "fancy name" there and then and she would send it away and we would receive the papers asap from Kennel Club. She wrote on a piece of paper that kc papers would be sent or full money back refund on return of the puppy.

Does this sound legit? My only worry is that people will become too attached to their puppy and not want to send it back if papers did not show. However I witnessed her filling in some kind of form. 

For the people saying I was stupid to buy a young puppy and also not notice the breeder had too many puppies... I know. I'm stupid. But at least the puppy we took home had love and everything she could have ever wanted before she died. I'd rather we have to go through this then her die with the breeder who probably wouldn't have cared. At least she knew love.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

JusticeforKaty said:


> Thank you to everyone for all the advice.
> 
> The story with the KC is this: (someone please tell me if this is correct or not)
> 
> ...


I don't think you are stupid for buying a puppy this way, and I doubt anyone really meant it to come across that way. What you are is naive and new to the puppy market.

As to whether this sounds legit, I'm sorry to say no it doesn't. Not all puppies are eligible for kc registration at all. I don't pretend to know all the details, but I do know that both parents need to be registered, and they only allow a limited number of litters from the same bitch - I think it is four, but wouldn't swear to it.

Also, the breeder usually chooses the name. They should have an affix which tells kc and anyone else what breeder they are from. For instance, my Ferdie and Joshua both had Chateaunewf before their pedigree name. Ferdie is Chateaunewf Oberon.

Did you get a receipt for your money and did you get this information in writing? If you did, you have a better case for Sale of Goods.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

JusticeforKaty said:


> Thank you to everyone for all the advice.
> 
> The story with the KC is this: (someone please tell me if this is correct or not)
> 
> ...


It does sound more likely with that story that it could be true. I am still unsure as to whether you have gone back to the breeder and asked for a refund. She could be perfectly honest.


----------



## JusticeforKaty (May 26, 2012)

When we told her that the puppy was at the vets she told us that if we didnt take the puppy back to her then there would be no refund! Bare in mind at this time the pup was on a drip and not able to stand. She wanted us to take her out of the vets and to her home. At present, she is denying a refund. Today we told her that we would take her to court and she said that she didnt want that to happen and would send us a letter in the post for us to sign and return. She wouldnt say what the letter said and also said for us not to come to the house. I am not signing anything that waivers her responsibility. She said she would send a cheque once it was signed, but it all seems a bit too dodgy for my liking! I'm looking forward to reading this letter.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

JusticeforKaty said:


> When we told her that the puppy was at the vets she told us that if we didnt take the puppy back to her then there would be no refund! Bare in mind at this time the pup was on a drip and not able to stand. She wanted us to take her out of the vets and to her home. At present, she is denying a refund. Today we told her that we would take her to court and she said that she didnt want that to happen and would send us a letter in the post for us to sign and return. She wouldnt say what the letter said and also said for us not to come to the house. I am not signing anything that waivers her responsibility. She said she would send a cheque once it was signed, but it all seems a bit too dodgy for my liking! I'm looking forward to reading this letter.


i personally wouldn`t sign anything that relinquishes her of any kind of responsibility and whose to say once she has it signed by you , you will get your cheque?! sounds like she is trying to pull a fast one and i wouldnt trust her as far as i could throw her. for someone to take no notice that a pup of theirs has passed away within two days of being in her new home just stinks! and it`s probably very likely the pup was extremely poorly by the time you took her in
i`d keep all evidence of everything possible , including the letter she`s asking you to sign and send back and go straight to trading standards and anyone else that would listen to me [hopefully in this letter she will trip herself up and admit some sort of liability!]
i`m really sorry your having so many problems with this breeder and i`m so sorry about your poor little pup


----------



## JusticeforKaty (May 26, 2012)

diablo said:


> i personally wouldn`t sign anything that relinquishes her of any kind of responsibility and whose to say once she has it signed by you , you will get your cheque?! sounds like she is trying to pull a fast one and i wouldnt trust her as far as i could throw her. for someone to take no notice that a pup of theirs has passed away within two days of being in her new home just stinks! and it`s probably very likely the pup was extremely poorly by the time you took her in
> i`d keep all evidence of everything possible , including the letter she`s asking you to sign and send back and go straight to trading standards and anyone else that would listen to me [hopefully in this letter she will trip herself up and admit some sort of liability!]
> i`m really sorry your having so many problems with this breeder and i`m so sorry about your poor little pup


When the letter arrives I'm going to take it along with all the evidence I have to trading standards and citizens advice and see what they say. There is absolutely no way I am signing anything that looks dodgy or puts me at fault. We said we would come to her house, sign the paper and take the refund in cash (we paid in cash) but she refused.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

JusticeforKaty said:


> When the letter arrives I'm going to take it along with all the evidence I have to trading standards and citizens advice and see what they say. There is absolutely no way I am signing anything that looks dodgy or puts me at fault. We said we would come to her house, sign the paper and take the refund in cash (we paid in cash) but she refused.


i meant to ask in a previous post , was this a pup you found in an online advert ? just curious , because if so , i`d try and locate a copy of the advert too as it could reveal a great deal to trading standards , also have you tried googling the breeders phone number to see what it throws out , if anything ?
i`d stick to your guns , i think it`s absolutely disgraceful that she`s doing this and refusing to refund because i`d say you were well within your rights to have one and any out of pocket expenses you incurred [vets fee`s] because she had sold you an extremely sick pup by the sounds of it. and the worst of it all is , i think she most probably knows that!


----------



## Callia (Jan 14, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss but glad you are going to make sure the breeder at the very least refund the cost of the puppy although I would be asking for the vets bills to be paid in full also !!
I am worried for the other puppies in her possession though and hope you have reported that there are a large number of very sick, possibly even dying puppies to the RSPCA. Perhaps at least some of them can be saved


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

I hope you paid attention to my written communication suggestion. 

How has she made these offers of sign and then get a cheque, by letter or verbally?

Because if done verbally and it gets to court what proof do you have that indeed was the offer she made? She could stand up in court and say she offered you a full refund, and you declined. 

Just pointing out one of many results of not having communications in writing.

Either way I would not sign anything, chances are you will sign away your rights, the cheque will bounce and you will be stuck with no money and signed away any chance of comeback.


----------

